# Lizards > Chameleons >  New Nosy Be Panther Chameleon

## ahunt037

well here he is my new Nosy Be Panther Chameleon, well i should say its not mine its my wife's she has been dying to get one for some time now and well now she finally has one. she is hoping he turns out to be a really bright blue adult. right now he is just brown and green sometimes.

entering his cage for the first time


and here is his cage can u see him

----------


## Skittles1101

Very cool! I wish they weren't such touchy critters otherwise I'd so get one!  :Good Job:

----------

_ahunt037_ (11-22-2011)

----------


## cmack91

these things are super cool, idk if i'll ever get one though, maybe some day, but for now, theyre not too high on my list, but i always love to look at them

----------

_ahunt037_ (11-22-2011),_CoolioTiffany_ (11-21-2011)

----------


## ahunt037

Good job finding him I didn't even kno where he was ha ha it takes me like 10 minutes everytime I look for him

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Panthers are such beautiful animals.  I have a hard time with the little to no touch rule, but one day I'd love to have one in my home.  Did you get him from Tiki Tiki and the Phoenix show?  They are great people, I love their YouTube videos, very creative.  Thanks for sharing, you have a great setup!

----------


## JR Exotics

It's amazing how small they are and how big they get. That's how little my guy was when he arrived. Now he's a beast!

----------

